# mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€



## DukeX88 (28. Mai 2012)

*mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Guten Tag, 

mein alter Acer Aspire 5738 G hat nun entgültig den Geist aufgegeben. Nun habe ich die Qual der Wahl für ein neues Notebook.

Anforderungsprofil:

Mobilität ist für mich wichtig, da ich häufiger mal 5 Stunden im Zug sitze und fürs Studium arbeiten muss oder auch das Notebook woanders hin mitnehmen muss. 
Allerdings möchte ich das Notebook auch gerne zuhause für die Wiedergabe von HD-Filmen oder zum gelegentlichen Spielen nutzen. 

Must Have:
- Der Akku sollte 4 Stunden im Office Modus halten.
- Ich möchte den ein oder anderen neuen Shooter spielen
- maximal 15,6 zoll
- Grafikkarte GT550 aufwärts
- maximal 2,5 KG schwer, wenn schwerer muss ich mir das alternativ ansehen

Nice to have:
- Tastaturbeleuchtung
- 2 Grafikkarten (eine für Office und eine andere für Grafikaufwendige dinge)
- SSD
- mattes Display

Ich kann gut und gerne auf ein Laufwerk verzichten. 

Aufgrund der ganzen Masse blicke ich nicht mehr durch. 

Das Acer Timeline M3 hat mich eigentlich schon angesprochen. Allerdings ist der Bildschirm wirklich unter aller Sau. Es wird wieder zurück geschickt!

Ja im endeffekt suche ich ein Gerät mit der Leistung des M3. 

An die 1000 € möchte ich auch nur im äußersten "Notfall" kommen. Ich habe keine Probleme damit wenn ich nur 600 € ausgeben muss 

Ich hoffe ich bekomme durch euch den ein oder anderen Tipp. 

Gruß
DukeX


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Denn mußte dich nach Geräten ab GT650m umschauen wenn due BF3 vernünftig spielen willst. Bis 1000 Euro is aber auch eine GTX570m bei Hawkforce drinne. Und Acer kannste zum Gamen vergessen, das sind KEINE Gaming Notebooks!!

http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.p...637/anid/8a647c904ec905467.19202626/Fire-DTX/


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Welche settings schafft den ne gtx570m?
Aber 600€ ein bf3 notebook? ÄhÄh


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

BF3 hatte ich mit ner GTX570m in FHD gezockt und mittleren Details. Mit der HD6990m läufts jetzt super in FHD und High Details



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Welche settings schafft den ne gtx570m?
> Aber 600€ ein bf3 notebook? ÄhÄh


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Ja aber nicht fuer 600€
Wie viel kostet denn ein noteb mit 570?


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

günstige Notebook RAM 6 GB; Gewicht 1,5 bis 2,5 kg; 16 bis 17,3 Zoll; RAM ab 12 GB; Gewicht 2,5 bis 3 kg; 15,5 bis 15,6 Zoll; Prozessortyp Intel Core i7; Prozessortyp Intel Core i5; RAM 3 bis 4 GB; Grafikkarte nVidia GeForce GT 650M; Grafikkarte nVid

Hier mal Gucken.

Power, hilf mir mal bitte beim Sortieren. Die Vergleichsfunktion nutzen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Machs doch selber


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Vergleich für VCM Zelos, Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6-6104eg (LS237EA#ABD), Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6-6b56eg (A6P78EA), Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6-6b55sg (A6P30EA), Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6-6b18sg (A6L92EA), Asus X53SK-SX043V, As

Fauler, unnetter Hund du!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Was ich habe Ferien


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Geh arbeiten. Dann hast du Kohle für bessere Hardware.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Mir reicht meine


----------



## Stinkschwein (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

geil ich will auch ein trolol face :O


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

So kannst auch du das Trollface haben:

[Beitrag nur für PCGH-Gold-Mitglieder™ sichtbar.]


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Gebraucht um die 800 Euro Neu ca 1000 Euro zb bei Hawkforce.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht fuer 600€
> Wie viel kostet denn ein noteb mit 570?


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*




Research schrieb:


> [Beitrag nur für PCGH-Gold-Mitglieder™ sichtbar.]


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Notebook Grafikkarte nVidia GeForce GTX 570M Preisvergleich | Notebooks - Preise bei idealo.de

570m. Preis: 1200€ +XXX


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Wie kriegt man den PcGH Gold?

BTT: Man die sind ja ganz schön teuer


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

So wird man PCGH-Gold-Mitglieder™ Mitglied:

[Beitrag nur für PCGH-Platin-Mitglieder™ sichtbar.]

Tja, er hatte nach 570m gefragt. Di sind nur in sehr teuren Notebooks verbaut.


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Idealo?? LOOL mehr geht nicht als Goldmember? ^^
HawkForce - HawkForce Gemini:15 GEMINI:15 16



Research schrieb:


> Notebook Grafikkarte nVidia GeForce GTX 570M Preisvergleich | Notebooks - Preise bei idealo.de
> 
> 570m. Preis: 1200€ +XXX


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Als Goldmember son Schwachsinn zu posten LOL

Und hier sind es 1050 Euro knapp
http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...m_medium=produktvergleich&utm_campaign=idealo



Research schrieb:


> So wird man PCGH-Gold-Mitglieder™ Mitglied:
> 
> [Beitrag nur für PCGH-Platin-Mitglieder™ sichtbar.]
> 
> Tja, er hatte nach 570m gefragt. Di sind nur in sehr teuren Notebooks verbaut.


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Own grown Skills.

Das sagt Geizhals:Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks mit GPU-Serie: GeForce GTX 5 | Geizhals Deutschland Achtung da sind GTX 560 dabei.

So hier die kleine, günstige GTX 570m. Produktvergleich Medion Erazer X6819, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 12288MB, 830GB, WUXGA, Windows 7 Home Premium (MD98017/30013700), Schenker XMG P511-5EV, Schenker XMG P511-6OW, Schenker XMG P711-8AV, MSI GT683DX-i789BLW7H (0016F21-SKU9), MSI GT780DX-i76



stoepselEI schrieb:


> Als Goldmember son Schwachsinn zu posten LOL
> 
> Und hier sind es 1050 Euro knapp
> http://www.medion.com/de/electronics/prod/MEDION%C2%AE+ERAZER%C2%AE+X6819+%28MD+98018%29/30013702A1?category=gamer_notebooks&wt_mc=de.extern.pricecom.idealo.beezup&wt_cc1=preisvergleich&wt_cc2=30013702&wt_cc3=idealo&wt_cw=30.7.3&utm_medium=produktvergleich&utm_campaign=idealo


 
AH, na die Resterampe grasen wir hier normalerweise nicht ab. Steht ja Aktion da. Wird also nirgends gelistet, nur im Medion Shop.


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Wat postest du denn da?? Das Medion X6819 gibts schon NEU ab 1050 Euro!!
MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 98018)



Research schrieb:


> Own grown Skills.
> 
> Das sagt Geizhals:Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks mit GPU-Serie: GeForce GTX 5 | Geizhals Deutschland Achtung da sind GTX 560 dabei.
> 
> So hier die kleine, günstige GTX 570m. Produktvergleich Medion Erazer X6819, Core i7-2670QM 2.20GHz, 12288MB, 830GB, WUXGA, Windows 7 Home Premium (MD98017/30013700), Schenker XMG P511-5EV, Schenker XMG P511-6OW, Schenker XMG P711-8AV, MSI GT683DX-i789BLW7H (0016F21-SKU9), MSI GT780DX-i76


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Tja, das passiert wenn man kein Internet hat.


Research schrieb:


> []AH, na die Resterampe grasen wir hier normalerweise nicht ab. *Steht ja Aktion da. Wird also nirgends gelistet, nur im Medion Shop.*


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Selbst hier gibt es das X6819 für 1049 Euro
MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 98018)



Research schrieb:


> Tja, das passiert wenn man kein Internet hat.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Ist trotzdem teuer


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Und hier. Und hier. Jetzt sollten wir alle gefunden haben. Ziel erreicht?


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Wenn man bedenkt das es im Grunde ne GTX670m ist, die gerade mal 25 MHZ höher getaktest ist wie ne GTX570m denn is der Preis ok. Aber Fakt ist das man BF3 erst gut spielen kann ab ner GTX570m darunter is halt nix halbes und nix ganzes.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem teuer


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Kaufen oder nicht kaufen, das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

ICh würde nicht kaufen ich würde 300 Euro dazu sparen und mir nen Book kaufen was ne HD7970m hat , die über 50% schneller ist wie ne GTX580m!!



Research schrieb:


> Kaufen oder nicht kaufen, das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Schafft der bf3 auf ultra?


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Ach du meinst die HD7970m? Jop mit der kannste auf Ultra spielen BF3 und in FHD^^ Wobei zwischen High und Ultra sehe ich kein Unterschied


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Schafft der bf3 auf ultra?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



stoepselEI schrieb:


> Ach du meinst die HD7970m? Jop mit der kannste auf Ultra spielen BF3 und in FHD^^ Wobei zwischen High und Ultra sehe ich kein Unterschied


 
Aber ich glaub nicht wirklich flüssig 

Edit: Grad nachgeguckt, 34 FPS sind nicht wirklich flüssig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

schafft die 35fps+?
Das würde mich nämlich wundern


----------



## ReaCT (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Hier wird auch sicher auf den Mobilitätswunsch inklusive max. 2,5 KG eingegangen  Diese Postwut ist ja unbeschreiblich 
Könntest du etwas warten? Bald erscheinen die Acer M5 mit 15,6" und GT 640 und sogar GT 650?!. Die sind sogar noch als Ultrabooks klassiert und haben dementsprechend auch eine lange Akkulaufzeit, schmales (Alu)Design, wenig Gewicht, SSD (-Caching) etc und sogar mit Laufwerk! Dafür musst du halt noch etwas mehr Abstriche in Sachen Grafik machen, als mit den anderen Modellen. Einziger Nachteil wäre jetzt die relativ geringe Auflösung, wenn es wirklich 768p sind.
Achja laut Acer sollen sie weniger als 1000€ kosten. Das Modell ohne dedizierte Grafik gibts bei uns im Expert mit 20 GB SSD Cache 600€, was eigentlich sehr preiswert ist. Ob eine Tastaturbeleuchtung vorhanden ist weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Ich möchte mal die Acer sehen wenn man mit den Gamen tut LOL ^^ Da is ja schonmal vorprogramiert das sich irgendwas runter taktet  Und denn sind das die GT650m mit DDR 3 Speicher und nix GDDR5 Speicher also Augen auf beim Notebook Kauf.



ReaCT schrieb:


> Hier wird auch sicher auf den Mobilitätswunsch inklusive max. 2,5 KG eingegangen  Diese Postwut ist ja unbeschreiblich
> Könntest du etwas warten? Bald erscheinen die Acer M5 mit 15,6" und GT 640 und sogar GT 650?!. Die sind sogar noch als Ultrabooks klassiert und haben dementsprechend auch eine lange Akkulaufzeit, schmales (Alu)Design, wenig Gewicht, SSD (-Caching) etc. Dafür musst du halt noch etwas mehr Abstriche in Sachen Grafik machen, als mit den anderen Modellen. Einziger Nachteil wäre jetzt die relativ geringe Auflösung, wenn es wirklich 768p sind.


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Wo denn nachgeguckt? Quelle??



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub nicht wirklich flüssig
> 
> Edit: Grad nachgeguckt, 34 FPS sind nicht wirklich flüssig.


----------



## ReaCT (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



stoepselEI schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal die Acer sehen wenn man mit den Gamen tut LOL ^^ Da is ja schonmal vorprogramiert das sich irgendwas runter taktet


 
Hast du einen Test, Monsieur Clairvoyant? Die neuen Intel's sind sehr sparsam, ebenso die nVidias. Außerdem schreibt er dass er "gelegentlich spielt", aber dafür öfters lange im Zug sitzt. Ich glaube Sie haben das Thema verfehlt, bzw. nichtmal den Startpost durchgelesen.


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Da brauch ich kein Test für seit wann baut Acer Gamer Notebooks? Von der Quali mal ganz abgesehen die grotig ist aber is ja halt billig. Und selbst wenn er gelegentlich spielt würde ich NIE zu Acer greifen... Und BF3 hat schon sehr hohe Anforderungen an ein Notebook. Aber soll er nen Acer nehmen mir egal wird ja sehen wenn die CPU anfängt zu throtteln^^



ReaCT schrieb:


> Hast du einen Test, Monsieur Clairvoyant? Die neuen Intel's sind sehr sparsam, ebenso die nVidias. Außerdem schreibt er dass er "gelegentlich spielt", aber dafür öfters lange im Zug sitzt. Ich glaube Sie haben das Thema verfehlt, bzw. nichtmal den Startpost durchgelesen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



stoepselEI schrieb:


> Wo denn nachgeguckt? Quelle??


 
Hier: AMD Radeon HD 7970M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Im MP werden das dann aber noch weniger sein.



stoepselEI schrieb:


> Da brauch ich kein Test für seit wann baut  Acer Gamer Notebooks? Von der Quali mal ganz abgesehen die grotig ist  aber is ja halt billig.



Ich hab selbst ein Acer Aspire TimelineX 14". Das ist wirklich gut verarbeitet und ist auch in Games noch recht schnell und Akkulaufzeiten von 9 Stunden sind kein Problem


----------



## ReaCT (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



stoepselEI schrieb:


> Da brauch ich kein Test für seit wann baut Acer Gamer Notebooks? Von der Quali mal ganz abgesehen die grotig ist aber is ja halt billig. Und selbst wenn er gelegentlich spielt würde ich NIE zu Acer greifen... Und BF3 hat schon sehr hohe Anforderungen an ein Notebook. Aber soll er nen Acer nehmen mir egal wird ja sehen wenn die CPU anfängt zu throtteln^^


 Ok, die Vorurteile verstehe ich noch (MacBook Pro's sind auch nicht auf so viel CPU Power ausgelegt), aber wenn 2,5 KG Maximal sind, dann kann man eben nicht den größten Gamer Schinken nehmen.
Und nicht jedes Acer ist schlecht. Hat da jemand schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## stoepselEI (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Acer ist nicht gut Verabeitet !! Wieviel Notebooks hattest du schon? Woran machst du das aus?
Meine HD6990m macht in FHD auf High 48 FPS im MP die HD7970m ist eine Desktop HD7870 die macht über 60FPS in FHD auf High. Ultra is eh was fürn Arsch man sieht keinen Unterschied. 
Gaming: Battlefield 3 (DirectX 11) : AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 im Test - Obere Mittelklasse mit wenig Durst



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hier: AMD Radeon HD 7970M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
> 
> Im MP werden das dann aber noch weniger sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



stoepselEI schrieb:


> Acer ist nicht gut Verabeitet !! Wieviel Notebooks hattest du schon? Woran machst du das aus?


 
Umkehrfrage: Hattest du schon ein Acer der TimelineX Serie ? Es ist klar, dass die Günstigen nicht so gut verarbeitet sind wie die Teuren 
Die 7870 macht nicht über 60FPS im MP  Sie schafft im SP 65FPS Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 : AMD Radeon HD 7870 And 7850 Review: Pitcairn Gets Benchmarked


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



Research schrieb:


> http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...st.count=50&param.resultlist.sortKey=minPrice
> 
> Vergleich für VCM Zelos, Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6-6104eg (LS237EA#ABD), Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6-6b56eg (A6P78EA), Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6-6b55sg (A6P30EA), Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6-6b18sg (A6L92EA), Asus X53SK-SX043V, As
> []


 
Hier waren wir schon mal. Acer habe ich ignoriert. Aufgrund von "Erfahrungsberichten".


----------



## Stinkschwein (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

LOL Research ist ein spinner xD


----------



## stoepselEI (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Also ich persöhnlich hatte bis jetzt 10 Notebooks auch Acer war dabei aber kein TimeLineX das konnte ich mir aber mal im Laden zu Gemüte ziehen und war nicht sonderlich erregt^^  Wenn man mit nem Acer nicht doll grafisch Aufwendige Games zockt denn sollte es da auch keine Probleme geben oder halt wo die CPU nicht arghh beansprucht wird. BF3 ist aber so ein Kanditat und Acer baut keine Gamer Books und sie sind alleine schon durch die Kühlkonstruktion nicht dafür ausgelegt.
Wer BF3 auf nem Book spielen will, der sollte da nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen sonst wird er nicht glücklich.
Wie gesagt ich zocke BF3 in High und FHD mit der HD6990m ohne Probleme, Ultra is überhaupt nicht nötig.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Umkehrfrage: Hattest du schon ein Acer der TimelineX Serie ? Es ist klar, dass die Günstigen nicht so gut verarbeitet sind wie die Teuren
> Die 7870 macht nicht über 60FPS im MP  Sie schafft im SP 65FPS Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 : AMD Radeon HD 7870 And 7850 Review: Pitcairn Gets Benchmarked


----------



## ReaCT (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

In welchem Post vom TE steht überhaupt, dass er Bf 3 spielen will?
Ohh richtig, in keinem. (Sondern im Titel)


----------



## DukeX88 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Guten Tag, 

ich möchte mich auf jeden Fall schonmal für eure ausführlichen Meldungen bedanken.

Allerdings musste ich jetzt wirklich feststellen, dass ich für Battlefield 3 wirklich ein sehr Leistungsstarkes Notebook benötige. Hier geht allerdings die Mobilität total weg. Die Geräte weisen meist ein zu hohes Gewicht oder zu kurze Akkulaufzeit aus.

Aus der Auflistung von Research wären gem. den nackten Angaben nur das folgende NB interessant:

Samsung 550P5C (NP550P5C-S02)

Allerdings finde ich hierzu keine Reviews. 

Hier liege ich aber schon bei 1000,00 € und das wollte ich nur ausgeben sofern keine Kompromisse einzugehen sind. d.h. hier würde mir wirklich in der Preisklasse die SSD fehlen. 

Das ich gerne BF3 spielen möchte war für mich erstmal ein Gedankengang, der nicht der ausschlaggebene Grund für das NB sein sollte. Vielleicht habe ich mit meinem Topic zuviel Verwirrung gestiftet. Ich habe nicht wirklich viel Zeit zum spielen. Es wäre nur für gelegentliche Spiele nötig gewesen. Dementsprechend müsste die Auflösung auch nicht auf Ultra stehen. Mir war einfach nicht bewusst das ich soviel Power für das Game benötige.


----------



## ReaCT (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich möchte mich auf jeden Fall schonmal für eure ausführlichen Meldungen bedanken.
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn du wirklich spielen willst, wenn du dir ein kleines (Sub)notebook zulegst mit integrierter Grafik und einem Heim PC für Spiele? 
Da wäre so ein billiger HP nicht schlecht, wie dieser hier: HP 635 A1E51EA *ATI RADEON 5.0* bei notebooksbilliger.de
Mattes Display, *bis zu* 4 Stunden Laufzeit, 15,6" und sogar eine iAMD Grafik. Für *7*30€ würdest du dann auch noch einen weit besseren PC bekommen als den Samsung (ohne Tastatur, Monitor und BS). Alternativ suche ich noch gerade andere passende Alleskönner.
Edit: Pardon, ich meine natürlich 730€


----------



## DukeX88 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Hallo, 

ja das wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. Und eine automatische Synchronisation der Daten zwischen Laptop und Notebook sollte das kleinste Problem darstellen. 
Also einen Monitor habe ich noch Zuhause (HP W2207)
Den Platz hätte ich auch.

Da ich mich allerdings schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr mit PCs beschäftigt habe, bin ich gar nicht mehr auf dem aktellen Stand des machbaren.


----------



## ReaCT (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja das wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. Und eine automatische Synchronisation der Daten zwischen Laptop und Notebook sollte das kleinste Problem darstellen.
> Also einen Monitor habe ich noch Zuhause (HP W2207)
> ...


 Übrigens, eine Desktop HD 6870 für 135€ ist ca.20-25% schneller als eine HD 6990m, die ein vielfaches kostet. (Eine GTX 580m z.B. kostete, als sie noch aktuell war 600€)

Edit: Hier ein paar Vertreter, die noch nicht (aus)sortiert sind. Für welche Eigenschaften du dich besonder interessierst kannst du uns ja mit deinen Wahlen zeigen:
0. Schenker XMG A501(HD) ADV - 5ON Advanced Gaming Notebook [B950, 4GB, 320GB, Win7] bei notebooksbilliger.de
1. LENOVO IDEAPAD Z570 M55BMGE Core-i5, 6GB RAM bei notebooksbilliger.de
2. Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M3-581TG-32364G52Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de
3. Schenker XMG A501(HD) ADV - 3IW Advanced Gaming Notebook [i3-2370M, 4GB, 500GB, Win7] bei notebooksbilliger.de
4. LENOVO IDEAPAD Y570 M62HHGE Core-i5, 8GB-RAM bei notebooksbilliger.de
5. LENOVO IDEAPAD Y570 M62GNGE Core-i5, 750er-Platte bei notebooksbilliger.de
6. Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M3-581TG-52464G52Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de
7. LENOVO Y570 M62GRGE Core i5, 8GB, BluRay bei notebooksbilliger.de
8. Schenker XMG A501(HD) ADV - 9AD Advanced Gaming Notebook [i7-2670QM, 8GB, 500GB, Win7] bei notebooksbilliger.de
9. LENOVO IDEAPAD Y570 M62GPGE Core-i7, SSD, BluRay bei notebooksbilliger.de
10. Samsung Serie 7 700Z5A S01 bei notebooksbilliger.de
11. LENOVO IDEAPAD Y570 M62H7GE Core i7, 64GB-SSD bei notebooksbilliger.de
12. Schenker XMG A501(HD) ADV - 3AD Advanced Gaming Notebook [i7-2760QM, 8GB, 750GB, Win7] bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Preis ist aufsteigend von unten nach oben.


----------



## DukeX88 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Dass kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Mobilen Grafikchips alleine schon aufgrund der kleineren Bauweise teurer sind. 

Ist es denn machbar einen PC für 700€ zusammenzustellen, der auch Spieletauglich ist? 
Selber zusammenbauen könnte ich in dem Fall. Da wird sich ja in den letzten 3 Jahren nicht wirklich was geändert haben. 



Denn ca. 300€ muss ich ja für ein Note/Netbook ausgeben. Wo ich dann bei dem Notebook auf eine 11,6" Variante zurückgreifen würde. Da könnte ich dann den Mobilen Aspekt wirklich als Hauptaugenmerk legen.


----------



## ReaCT (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> Dass kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Mobilen Grafikchips alleine schon aufgrund der kleineren Bauweise teurer sind.
> 
> Ist es denn machbar einen PC für 700€ zusammenzustellen, der auch Spieletauglich ist?
> 
> Denn ca. 300€ muss ich ja für ein Note/Netbook ausgeben. Wo ich dann bei dem Notebook auf eine 11,6" Variante zurückgreifen würde. Da könnte ich dann den Mobilen Aspekt wirklich als Hauptaugenmerk legen.


 
Spieletauglicher, als wohl jedes Notebook für 1000€ und auch viele darüber. Wenn du doch einen Laptop haben willst, dann schau mal meinen Edit von voher an.


----------



## DukeX88 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

ReaCT, ersteinmal Vielen Dank für die Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast. 

Ich habe mir die Konfigurationen alle mal angesehen. Jedes Notebook hat so seine Vor und Nachteile. 

Die Samsung 7er Serie hat natürlich eine Klasse Akkulaufzeit, dafür würde die entsprechende Leistung wieder fehlen. 
Das Lenovo Y570 mit SSD hat eine ansprechende Leistung, hier fehlt die Mobilität.

Ja Vielleicht gibt es das für mich entsprechende Notebook nicht. Ich sehe halt einfach nicht ein, einen vierstelligen Betrag auszugeben um nur 70% meiner Anforderungen abzudecken. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich zukunftsicherer fahre, wenn ich deinen anderen Lösungsansatz berücksichtige. Eine gescheiten Rechner zuhause und ein kleines Netbook für unterwegs. 

Ansonsten werde ich wohl nicht wirklich glücklich werden.


----------



## ReaCT (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



DukeX88 schrieb:


> ReaCT, ersteinmal Vielen Dank für die Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Konfigurationen alle mal angesehen. Jedes Notebook hat so seine Vor und Nachteile.
> 
> ...


Genauso denke ich mittlerweile auch. Ich habe vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Asus Notebook gekauft, das mit vielen Features und Geschwindigkeit in Games glänzen sollte. Das Resultat:
Das spiegelnde Display ist aus unerklärlichen Gründen immer verschmiert ; das Ding hat ne sehr langsame HDD, die mittlweile auch ab und zu abstürzt (günstiger Laptop+SSD= unglaublich ); Die Gamingleistung ist damals wie heute nur Durschnitt (Ati Radeon HD 5730m) und er ist doch sehr klobig und der Bildschirm ist doch arg pixelig. Meine neuer Samsung Series 9 ist zwar ein "Geschenk" und hat wohl doppelt so viel gekostet, aber auch mein privater Neuer ist inklusive SSD gefühlt viel schneller unterwegs. Das können die FPS in SPielen nicht ändern.


----------



## DukeX88 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Was ist denn von folgender Idee zu halten:

Ich stelle mir einen Rechner zusammen, der Spiele nativ in 1650x1050 abspielt. Ggf. reicht mir hier aber eine etwas ältere Grafikkartengeneration für die jetzt aktuellen Spiele

Mainboard sollte auf dem neueren Stand der Technik sein, sodass ich zukünftig die ein oder anderen Komponenten durch was schnelleres austauschen kann? 

Budget liegt wie gesagt dann nur bei 700€

Was ich halt brauche sind

Tower
Netzteil
Mainboard
Speicher
Graka
CPU
Festplatte
Laufwerk

Habt ihr da spontan eine Konfiguration im Kopf? Tips worauf ich speziell achten muss?


----------



## Research (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Zum PC frag mal Softy. Der ist dafür der Guru.

Edit: 





Thallassa schrieb:


> []
> Übertakten  ist bei dem Budget aber schwierig, eine OC-Config kommt meist auf etwa  100 Euro mehr, als eine non-OC - leistungstechnisch kommt es dann  meistens sogar auf das Selbe raus - zumindest bei diesem Budget hier.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre dieser:
> ...


ca. 750€. Bei der GraKa ließe sich noch sparen.
Hier etwas günstiger: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/219743-gamer-pc-700-a.html



Notebook mit langer Laufzeit (4,6h+) und geringem Gewicht (1,5-2,55KG): Vergleich für Lenovo ThinkPad X121e (NWS5QGE), Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E525, Lenovo ThinkPad X121e (NWS5Y), Toshiba Satellite C660D-18C (PSC1YE-01K00M), Acer Aspire 5250-E304G32Mikk (LX.RJY02.116), Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dm1-4100eg (A8J16EA), Hewle
Sind etwa bei 350€.

Edit: Oder hier, teils fehlt die Laufzeit. Preis 280-340€ http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...-3041849-3057100-3117292-3132072-3232268.html


----------



## ReaCT (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Soll Windows 7 nun dabei sein? Ohne könnte man sogar eine 64 Gib SSD einbauen, für einen kleinen Aufpreis von 30 € sogar eine 128 GiB Version. 
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST500DM002)
1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-01-20G)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Scythe Mine 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMN-2000)
1 x 3R System R480 schwarz
1 x Cougar A450  450W ATX 2.3

Achja 15€ für ein Laufwerk dazu rechnen und etwas für Versand. DIe Konfigurationen oben sehen aber auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## DukeX88 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Hallo, 

ja super schaut das doch aus. 

Ich denke es wird eine ähnliche PC-Konfiguration von ReaCT werden und das Lenovo ThinkPad X121e NWN7BGE - i3-2367M 4GB 320GB

Naja ich brauch auf jeden Fall kein Windows. Ich habe eine Schüler / Studenten Lizenz. Dementsprechend habe ich genügend zugriffe auf Windows


----------



## Research (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Würde dieser hier nehmen: Lenovo ThinkPad X121e (NWS5Y) Netbook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## DukeX88 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*



Research schrieb:


> Würde dieser hier nehmen: Lenovo ThinkPad X121e (NWS5Y) Netbook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



Gut, also mein ausschlaggebener Grund war halt die Intel i3 CPU. Oder gibt es zu dem E450 keinen großen Unterschied? Oder was war bei dir der Grund für deine Empfehlung?


----------



## Research (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Der Preis und die bessere Grafikkarte.

Der i3 ist deutlich schneller. Ich sehe aber viele zufriedene Klassenkameraden (Fachinformatiker Systemintegration und Anwendungsentwickler) die sehr zufrieden sind. Sogar mit dem kleineren E350 Bruder.

Warum weniger CPU dafür mehr GPU? Nun, CPUs sind für Office und Video überdimensioniert. Mit Ausnahme des Intel Atom. Der wurde nicht ohne Grund von AMD in allen Segmenten verdrängt. Dafür setzen Browser, Video... immer mehr auf GPU Computing. Diese Aufgaben macht nun die Grafikkarte. Besser und schneller als die CPU. Auch sind die Treiber für den GPU teil von AMD besser.


----------



## DukeX88 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Ah okay, vielen Dank für den Hinweis 

Naja MS-Word hat auch damals mit einer 500Mhz CPU funktioniert. Das surfen war damit allerdings schon schwieriger^^


----------



## Research (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Bei mir wird: gesurft, Filme geguckt, gespielt, programmiert.... Funktioniert wie gesagt mit dem 350 super. Und diese hat einen 450. Und es ist günstiger. Mehr Geld für den Spiele PC.

Ach ja, diesen Notebook ist immer noch oversized.


----------



## ReaCT (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Beim Pc Kauf aber noch auf ein Gehäuse achten das den Kühler auch aufnehmen kann. Das habe ich mir mal azsgesucht, weil es relativ schlicht ist, 2 Lüfter hat und es in einem Test hier im Forum gut abschnitt.


----------



## Stinkschwein (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: mobiles Notebook, Battelfield 3 tauglich, max 1000€*

Notebookhardware ist extrem teuer da sie kaum auf dem freien markt erhältlich ist. Bestenfalls spezielle Shops oder Ebay bieten das Zeugs an.


----------

